# aanvullen en invullen



## zhaugust

Goed avond allemaal, mag ik iets van jullie leren?


_Dit is een voorbeeld van een opdracht waarbij je een zin moet* aanvullen*.

Dit is een voorbeeld van een opdracht waarbij je een tussenzin moet _*invullen.*

Ik leerde van de bovenstaande voorbeelden dat:

Als we iets na een zin moet schrijven, gebruiken *we aanvullen* 

Als we iets tussen woorden of zinnen schrijven, gebruike we *invullen*.

Heb ik gelijk? Dank u wel.


----------



## Peterdg

Min of meer juist.

"Aanvullen" doe je wanneer je iets groter of langer maakt, dus dat klopt in het geval van jouw zin.
"Invullen" doe je wanneer je iets ergens tussenvoegt. Dat klopt ook met jouw zinnetje.

Maar, je kan ook "aanvullen" ergens tussenin.  Bijvoorbeeld: 

a, b, c, d, ..., ..., ..., g, h

Hier zou je zeggen: _vul het lijstje aan_ (dus "aanvullen"). 

Je kan ook "invullen " gebruiken wanneer je dezelfde opdracht zou formuleren als: _vul de ontbrekende letters in_ (dus hier "invullen").


----------



## ThomasK

Nog enkele suggesties:
- aanvullen is complementeren, compleet maken waar er een tekort is...
- invullen is ook een aangeduide ruimte vol maken, maar dat gebruik je, zoals Peter zegt, bij formulieren of dus wanneer plaats/ruimte voorzien is voor concrete antwoorden of informatie: _Kun je hier je naam invullen? _


----------



## berndf

Isn't the most elementary distinction that while both verbs describe the act of "filling A into B", the patient (direct object) of _invullen _is what is filled in (i.e. A) while the patient (direct object) of _anvullen _is into what something is filled in (i.e. B)?

(Sorry, my active Dutch is not good enough to write in Dutch)


----------



## Peterdg

Absolutely correct.



berndf said:


> (Sorry, my active Dutch is not good enough to write in Dutch)


My active German isn't good enough to write in German either, so don't worry.


----------



## ThomasK

berndf said:


> Isn't the most elementary distinction that while both verbs describe the act of "filling A into B", the patient (direct object) of _invullen _is what is filled in (i.e. A) while the patient (direct object) of _*aa*nvullen _is into what something is filled in (i.e. B)?
> 
> (Sorry, my active Dutch is not good enough to write in Dutch)


That is a very clear distinction indeed, had not thought of that yet! Quite right! Yet, the _aanvullen _does imply (filling in) a lack (some negative context) which is not at all presupposed with _invullen _(which presupposes some kind of form with blanks to be filled, though there is another, metaphorical meaning too). But purely technically/ syntactically your interpretation is very valuable.

There might be a parallel with the verbs and their _be_-variant=: iets laden op de wagen vs. de wagen beladen met. However, in these cases the meaning is about the same...


----------

